# Sending prayers to the victims & families of the Boston bombing



## Canadiannee (Apr 15, 2013)

Sending prayers to the victims and families of the bombing at the Boston Marathon today...


----------



## kstaven (Apr 16, 2013)

X2


----------



## The Grim Raker (Apr 16, 2013)

My condolences to the victims and families of the bombing at the Boston Marathon yesterday. Lets hope the lowlifes involved in planting the devices are rounded up and dealt with in the strongest way possible.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## elevan (Apr 17, 2013)

Lots of prayers and thoughts going their way.


----------



## The Grim Raker (Apr 19, 2013)

1 dead and one in custody - not a bad result - do you execute in Boston still


----------

